# ITB 2.5L we have working....



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

working on a 2007 rabbit 2.5L I5 
made a custom itb setup on it. 
heres the 1st start up with NO tune and a 4'' maf but running on oem maf software. 

[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7409447678/[/video] 


heres the build thread. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...more.....NLS-road-racer-round-2.-stage-ITB-s!


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

Very cool! Watching this. Curious what the numbers will be once it's tuned.


----------

